# Randy Couture's New Gym



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Randy is opening a new gym today in Vegas. Xtreme Couture is an 11,000 sq ft gym with an octagon, ring, and 4,000 sq ft of mat space. it also has conditioning equipment and free weights. this place looks badass. 



> Our motto is ‘check your ego at the door’


 said Couture.

here's the story, from mmaweekly.com MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

and here's a link to the gym's web-site. its got pictures...and damn, i wish i lived in vegas. i'd be there in a heartbeat. Xtreme Couture - MMA


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

thats a nice gym, id most def train there


----------

